# 11-22-63



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I purchased Stephen King's new book 11-22-63 especially in anticipation of getting the Fire.  Now I'm getting the message that it's "not available for this device type".  What does that mean?


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Patricia said:


> I purchased Stephen King's new book 11-22-63 especially in anticipation of getting the Fire. Now I'm getting the message that it's "not available for this device type". What does that mean?


I have that book on my Kindle, and when I get home from work, my new Fire should be waiting for me. I'll see if it works on the Fire. (worked fine on K3. Good book, btw. )


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

It just let me download a sample from my Fire.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I bought the cheaper one, but why shouldn't it work?  It does work on my K3.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Have you tried sending it to the fire from your Manage My Kindle page?


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I just tried it and the fire option is "grayed out".  I'm thinking you can "only" read the enhanced version on the fire.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Patricia, I just downloaded 11.22.63 from my Cloud (I have the $16.99 version) and I can read it just fine.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

How many devices/apps do you have it on?  Have you reached the maximum (Whatever that is) for this kbook?


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

The same thing happened to me too. Downloaded fine to my K2, but won't download to the fire.


----------



## enodice (Jul 29, 2010)

I've had a similar problem.  I've been reading 11/22/63 on my Kindle Keyboard, but was unable to download it to my Fire when that arrived.  Other books seem to download to the Fire okay (although I haven't tried a lot of them).  I suspect it has something to do with the fact that I got the "Enhanced" version of the ebook.  I did that thinking it would work well with the Fire.  Obviously something is wrong.


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

enodice said:


> I've had a similar problem. I've been reading 11/22/63 on my Kindle Keyboard, but was unable to download it to my Fire when that arrived. Other books seem to download to the Fire okay (although I haven't tried a lot of them). I suspect it has something to do with the fact that I got the "Enhanced" version of the ebook. I did that thinking it would work well with the Fire. Obviously something is wrong.


From what it says in the description, the Audio/Video is only available for iOS devices http://www.amazon.com/11-22-63-ebook/dp/B004Q7CIFI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321546531&sr=1-1


> "Kindle Edition with Audio/Video
> Audio/Video content only available for iPads, iPhones, and iPod Touch devices."


Shari


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Patricia said:


> I purchased Stephen King's new book 11-22-63 especially in anticipation of getting the Fire. Now I'm getting the message that it's "not available for this device type". What does that mean?


Okay, I opened it, and it works fine, however, I wonder if it was because I'd already read it and had it downloaded to my Kindle Keyboard before? It synched to last page read, so it was on the last page of the book when I opened it.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

This problem seems to have resolved itself.  Must have been a glitch in the system  
Thanks everyone.


----------

